# Not even sure why I post these anymore



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

But anyhow-Might as well add to the collection anyways.

View attachment 176800

View attachment 176801

View attachment 176802


Click for better image results


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I really enjoy looking at your pictures, keep up the good work.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

dont stop the pics we need them they look good.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Great pics of your sev AK.
One of these days I'll get off my ass and take some pics of the inhabitants of my 240. Then you won't be the only one posting in here!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Great shots !!
I really like that second picture.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Great pics of your sev AK.
> One of these days I'll get off my ass and take some pics of the inhabitants of my 240. Then you won't be the only one posting in here!


I look forward to seeing them updates man...

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Your a whiner AK









Nice pic though


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks good!
OH...This section is DEAD because you don't post like you used too!!!

haha..stop complaining..you sound like me on the Mem of the year page.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-
I just hate seeing this section dead-
I understand it's a Piranha site------But we do keep more than P's here...Just no one wants to share that side of their hobbie


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics ak. i forgot about this section


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated ICEE :nod:


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the second one, but they are all good.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I would post some pics if I had a camera


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
thanks guys......


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

looks saltwaterish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

100% freshwater


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Amazing detail on those pics AK! Great job. Lets see some more salty pics. I love that tank!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Amazing detail on those pics AK! Great job. Lets see some more salty pics. I love that tank!!


Thanks-
I would love to show my reef off-But I messed up and put it into a bowfront-I am now too damn picky to show them blurry ass shots anymore


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


>


It's just too hard man...

My mom wants acouple new tanks setup hoever----So we might see something pretty soon.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

i wish i could take pics like those.... all the pictures i take comes out crappy.


----------

